# Fleißiger Bestäuber!



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

..der kam mir heute vor die Linse!


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fleißiger Bestäuber!*

hübsch... bei uns fliegt gerade nix, hier ist Schietwetter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fleißiger Bestäuber!*

Hi Susanne,

was, noch keine gemeldeten 25-28 Grad und herrlicher Sonnenschein bei Dir

Bei mir hier haben die Wetterfuzzies voll ins schwarze gertoffen, oberhalb des kräfigen Dauerregens wird die Sonne scheinen. (und wenn man noch ca. 13 Grad dazurechnet stimmt auch die Temperatur)

MfG Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fleißiger Bestäuber!*

Bei uns lacht(e) die Sonne bis heute Mittag...jetzt ist bewölkt!


----------

